# they are a old heart reed and black, mi presento



## tifoso evorutto (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao a tutti
Sono un nuovo utente del forum pertanto mi presento:

Sono della classe 63 

La mia prima partita allo stadio è stata Milan Verona nell'anno della stella 2-1 con gol di Rivera e Novellino.

Ho sempre tifato Milan anche negli anni duri della serie B (ero in curva a Milan-Cavese 1-2 / 7 novembre 1982) 

Tutto sommato, per gli ultimi 20 anni, al cabarettista e all'antennista un bel grazie va detto 

La mia Top Ten Rossonera per affetto:
Baresi
Van Basten
Maldini
Kaka
Gattuso
Weah
Gullit
Maldera
Bigon
Seedorf

Sempre FORZA VECCHIO CUORE ROSSONERO!!!


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

benvenuto


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2013)

benvenuto. Bigon nella top ten ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> benvenuto. Bigon nella top ten ?



Grazie per il benvenuto,

la top ten è affettiva:
Bigon nel milan dal1971 al 1980 
218 presenze e 56 reti
12 gol nell'anno della stella 1978-1979 e capocannoniere del milan.
Ti assicuro che è stata la nostra bandiera e uno dei pochi giocatori degni del rossonero in quegli anni di vacche magre.
tra l'altro era molto duttile e si alternava tra centrocampo e attacco, un Massaro con la grinta di Gattuso...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto,
> 
> la top ten è affettiva:
> Bigon nel milan dal1971 al 1980
> ...



Mi fido, fortunatamente non l'ho mai visto giocare


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente uno più "vecchio" di me  
Un caloroso benvenuto.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia, l'anno della stella


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno più "vecchio" di me
> Un caloroso benvenuto.



In confronto all'Evorutto sei un pischelletto!


----------

